# 1997 dodge 1500 4x4



## lawson's tree s (Oct 26, 2007)

i just bought a 97 dodge 1500 4x4 with 100,000 miles on it . any body own one first time owning a dodge . just wanted to know if its a well built truck . thanks


----------



## woodchuck361 (Oct 26, 2007)

had a 96 4x4 standard cab sport with the 360. great truck. bad gas mileage. It had an auto trans which went out about 89k other than that was a great truck. I replaced it with a 03 2500 quad ram. Did you get the 318 or 360 auto or stick 
that should have the solid front axle I think they used the dana 44. check your u joints with that mileage some might be getting sloppy. I have already replaced both front u joints on my 03. Post up some picks


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 26, 2007)

When we had a bunch of different used cars/trucks(dodge) come through the shop it seems they had many tranny problems. Me being a Nissan tech I just replaced the whole tranny. I didn't know if it was in the valve body or other internals but I advise friends to stay away....

but you may not have one single fault


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 27, 2007)

Get a spare Tranny.



Also, pull the valve covers and clean out the oil return holes in the heads. Their known to bake the oil in this area and if the holes get plugged you wind up with more oil in the top of the engine than in the bottom.


Then you hear the expensive noise.....


.


----------

